# 4x4x2 vs. 6x2x30" and cost



## rob1984 (Jun 20, 2012)

so what is better for fish that reach 24" give or take and why ? and also what is the cost difference from buying a 220g standard to a 240g square ? and if there someone that can build one for a decent price from glass or acrylic if so what would be the cost


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

what kinda fish you thinking?


----------



## rob1984 (Jun 20, 2012)

aro, pbass, florida gar, and a catfish


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

well ive seen these fish in 220s before but I think these tanks are too small.
the 4x4x2 tank would probably cost a lot more to have built unlike the 220 gallon that you can buy from aqueon or marineland for around $800, miracles makes them to but I think your looking somewhere between 1100-1300.


----------



## rob1984 (Jun 20, 2012)

blunthead said:


> well ive seen these fish in 220s before but I think these tanks are too small.
> the 4x4x2 tank would probably cost a lot more to have built unlike the 220 gallon that you can buy from aqueon or marineland for around $800, miracles makes them to but I think your looking somewhere between 1100-1300.


 ideally what would be best between the 2 of em ?


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

a 6x6x30 lol
no I like the idea of the 4x4x2 I think it be a little more comfortable for them


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm also thinking the 4x4x2, they can turn around, but if you can make it a 6x4x2 that would be even better, they can turn around and swim a fair bit, or maybe go in the middle, 6x3x2


----------



## rob1984 (Jun 20, 2012)

pyrrolin said:


> I'm also thinking the 4x4x2, they can turn around, but if you can make it a 6x4x2 that would be even better, they can turn around and swim a fair bit, or maybe go in the middle, 6x3x2


yes a 6x3x2 would be great if I can find that 300g a local place sells but he all sold out and don't know if he getting anymore anytime soon... I mean I have awhile to wait before they need anything bigger but nice to have it already to go when that time comes too .... believe the 300g had dual over flows for 750gph each side and is starphire front reg 1899 on sale usually for 1599


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

whered u find that 300gal, sounds like a great price


----------



## rob1984 (Jun 20, 2012)

Place down in london


----------

